# British Shorthair Coat colour



## Bella1422 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here and just looking a little advice.

My british shorthair cat had her first litter of kittens 7 weeks ago. 3 blue classic tabby torties and 1 cream who has a blue leg, also a male. Paw pad also has some blue, so the colour will be staying. Does anyone know if this makes him a male tortie? I have attached a picture.

Thanks


----------



## Bella1422 (Apr 13, 2015)

The second image didn't attach properly so i have attached again.

Thanks


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't think it would - sorry. There are others here who may correct me.


----------



## Bella1422 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Arianwen,

Thanks for your reply. I am just unsure what colour to register him as with the GCCF.


----------



## tashap1988 (Mar 17, 2015)

Fab ?? xx


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

A bit early for colours to settle but maybe a champagne tabby?


----------



## Bella1422 (Apr 13, 2015)

Arianwen said:


> A bit early for colours to settle but maybe a champagne tabby?


I don't think GCCF have champagne as a colour for british shorthairs so I think I will just have to register him as AOC (Any other colour) lol. He's a special wee boy .


----------



## Bella1422 (Apr 13, 2015)

tashap1988 said:


> Fab ?? xx


thank you


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I can't help with your question but ooooh he is just so adorable. I have a fawn and lilac BAH called Kiki so have a soft spot for this breed


----------



## Bella1422 (Apr 13, 2015)

Jenny bf said:


> I can't help with your question but ooooh he is just so adorable. I have a fawn and lilac BAH called Kiki so have a soft spot for this breed


Hi Jenny,

Thanks for your message. I was at a show in Dublin at the weekend and saw some beautiful fawns and lilacs. I have never seem a mix though. I'm sure she is beautiful


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That's a really interesting pattern. Almost the reverse of what we call patch tabby where the blue tabbies can have patches of cream. It'll be interesting to see what the TICA/CFA forum members say... I would almost guess patch tabby cream w/ blue.


----------



## Bella1422 (Apr 13, 2015)

NebraskaCat said:


> That's a really interesting pattern. Almost the reverse of what we call patch tabby where the blue tabbies can have patches of cream. It'll be interesting to see what the TICA/CFA forum members say... I would almost guess patch tabby cream w/ blue.


Hi thanks for your reply. Yes he has 3 blue tabby with cream sisters. So it maybe is just the reverse lol. I have attached a pic of all 4


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow. That photo is an explosion of cuteness.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Bella1422 said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> Thanks for your message. I was at a show in Dublin at the weekend and saw some beautiful fawns and lilacs. I have never seem a mix though. I'm sure she is beautiful


Kiki is beautiful but of course I am terribly biased ) If you look at the photos I have of her in albums she look greyish lilac in all of them but when she is near grey you can really see her colours and more obvious in real life


----------



## Bella1422 (Apr 13, 2015)

NebraskaCat said:


> Wow. That photo is an explosion of cuteness.


They are precious . So with the 3 girls being blue tabby torties it has made me think that the cream is also a tortie but reversed!? He's very interesting lol


----------



## Bella1422 (Apr 13, 2015)

Jenny bf said:


> Kiki is beautiful but of course I am terribly biased ) If you look at the photos I have of her in albums she look greyish lilac in all of them but when she is near grey you can really see her colours and more obvious in real life


I just had a look, she is beautiful . I have a soft spot for lilac, if my partner will let me get another (which is doubtful lol) it will def be a lilac


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A very interesting question here....a male cream patch tabby? It does appear he has some tabby barring on the leg. Are you sure he is a male and not female? The reason I ask is because I had a cream Cymric that I and another Cymric breeder thought was male and wasn't evident he was female until around six months of age. Since her sex was somewhat indeterminent, she was spayed and sold as a pet even tho she had very nice type and coat. I think I would register him as AOC, put him in a kitten class show and let the judges have fun describing his colour.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Bella1422 said:


> I just had a look, she is beautiful . I have a soft spot for lilac, if my partner will let me get another (which is doubtful lol) it will def be a lilac


Thankyou  our neighbours bought her for their very young daughter the changed their mind ( realised she wasn't a toy) asked us to help find a new home and voila she is our cutie now.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Interesting point someone made about sex - my old love who died suddenly some while before Christmas was hermaphrodite but totally our girl and the ultimate mother to all the younger cats. It's unlikely but not impossible.


----------



## Bella1422 (Apr 13, 2015)

He's def a male. It's rare to have a male tortie but not impossible. Yes I think I'll register him as AOC and hopefully his forever mummy will take him to shows and the judges could maybe verify his colour


----------

